# Bootsangeln in Holland



## DerMayor (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun auch ein schickes kleines Boot mit AB  und würde gerne ab nächstes Jahr nach holland zum Vertikalfischen und/ oder schleppen bzw. Wurfangeln. Komme  aus Iserlohn bei Dortmund. Suche also nen Gewässer wo man in knapp 2  Stunden vom Ruhrgebiet aus wäre,  wo man gut slippen kann und wo die Bedingungen (Strömung, Berufsverkehr  etc) jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich tückisch sind. Und Zander/Barsch sollten vorkommen .  Hatte da an die Maas, Rhein oder andere kanäle oder Seen gedacht. Habe  nur leider keine Ahnung. Vertikalfischen vom Boot habe ich nur mehrfach  schon in der Elbe bei Hamburg gemacht und es macht mega Spass.

Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar. Brauche keine Spots, die  suche ich mir selber. Nur Gewässer mit den dazugehörigen Orten wo man  slippen kann/könnte.,

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## snofla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

bei visplanner.nl einfach ne Haken setzten bei Trailerhellingen (linke Seite unten)
gewässer findeste da auch alle


----------

